# Magnetic Stop



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I was thinking about the magnetic stops that some use to get more velocity out of their blowgun, and I was wondering if there are any magnets that have a field that is deep but not wide. In other words, are there any magnets that are strong but have a narrow field of affect. That would allow a projectile to be held in place, but not slow down the acceleration once the dart/projectile has moved past the magnet.


----------



## aToolMaker (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know about a magnet with those qualities, but I have penetration improvements with a magnet vs. without. The stronger the magnet , the more air pressure builds up, then The dart breaks free and BOOM. You can feel the difference easily. Wish I had a chronograph to show real numbers. Obviously a magnet is good for holding steel balls and nuts for sabot loads. The best option for a low-profile ( no darts sticking around the neighborhood )


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Magnetic attraction is very similar to the "attraction" found at the business end of a running vacuum cleaner. With a typical rare earth magnet, the field is almost undetectable just a few inches away but as you get closer it builds more rapidly with each decrease in separation. I was recently holding two in the same hand, got a bit reckless and they snapped together with a bit of skin between them. It went from not enough force to drag one another (less than two ounces of weight apiece) to so much force that I got a blood blister within two inches of distance decrease.

You can shape the field by placing an open ended cylinder of ferrous material around the magnet greatly reducing "side pull."


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

NeonDog has this correct.

If you want to get a series of magnetic rings on the barrel to test the theory (@ $3.50), based on the internal ballistices, in order to get optimum performance, place the first one at 4 in. from the mouthpice end. This will keep the wire centered after passing the anti-inhale ring. Then place another one about every 9 in. down the barrel (so one each from the mouthpiece at 4, 13, 22, 31 and 40 inches - a total of five rings $17.50) to optimize the magnetic pull while the dart is shot. http://www.blowgun.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=901

Since these are static placed magnets, not electronically manipulated fields, as with a cyclotrone, they will have a slightly adverse affect of "keeping" the dart, rather than "pulling" it. Running the numbers on my PC, I see no real benefit to it.


----------

